# Overnight trip with pictures (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Florida overnight trip with pictures: (part 1 of 2)

Overnight trip with pictures
October is a very special month. For the first time in years we have a chance to keep virtually every offshore fish that swims. In addition, it's birthday month for the Florida Fisherman's chef, Ms. Tammy Koota, and my daughter Dee Harbison. The birthday girls are celebrating together at the Postcard Inn on the Beach, Saint Petersburg, Florida. Please join us in wishing the girls a very happy birthday:

With gag and red grouper, amber jack, and the pride of the Gulf, the American red snapper, all open is there really any wonder why we are so excited? The Florida Fisherman ll, Hubabrd's Marina, is ready and so are we:


Captain Bryon and Captain John are ready to go:

First thing first, let's eat. That special Tammy cheese meat ball sub is just what the doctor ordered:

Ms. Linda Kenny, Valrico, Florida, studies every word Joe says. Linda wants to do her share in the 'Overnight trip with pictures.'

What a beautiful sight. The weather is picture perfect:

Linda learned her lessons well:

Mangrove snapper under the stars, magnificent!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Overnight trip with pictures (part 2 of 2)*

Over night trip with pictures (part 2 of 2)
Even the flounder are not to be left out:

The AJ's are fighting mad:


Linda has hooked into her first ever amber jack. Aren't you glad you listened to Joe? (watch Linda at work 6:20 minutes into the action packed video @ the end of this report)

Woman power, Linda power:

The AJ's are on fire. Many battles are lost; some are won:



Mister Steve Rudenis, Apollo Beach, Florida, won this huge battle:


Tammy can see that we are winning the great battle:

We are not alone. Properly managed there is plenty for one and all. Florida has so much to offer:


The pride of the Gulf of Mexico, the American red snapper. Mister Mike Koss leads us into battle:

Picture perfect! The American beauty:



Mister David Guine, and Mister Bob Jacobs have very good reasons to be proud:

Florida, 'The fishing capitol of the world,' with the American red snapper and gag grouper, is there really any wonder why?

Mister Jacques Remy, goes for two. (Watch Mister Remy 9:02 minutes into the video)


Mister Quoc Nguyen, we are proud to have you on our side. Hope you are in the jack pot:

Mister Justin Perlow is an expert with a jig:

That trophy fish on the left actually hit on a Spanish sardine:

The battle has been long and hard. We are really hungry. When Chef Jersey Girl Tammy goes Italian we all win:


Sundown, what a beautiful time of the day. Not so sure that octopus is so pretty. We ended up with a good number of octopi. Had to check the spelling on that one:

The evening mango bite was very slow, but the porgies and vermilion snapper were on fire. It was hard to go fifteen seconds without a bite:

Justin, Will, and Joe admire our catch:


You are going to need bigger fish boxes:

Justin Perlow (L), Jim Johnson, and Tom O'Connor, ended up with over 200 pounds of fish, not counting AJ's:

Let's check out the 'in the money' jack pot winners:



Our 'Overnight trip with pictures' ended up with 250 mangrove snapper, 70 American red snapper, 40 red grouper, thirty amber jacks, and too many porgies & vermilion snapper to count. 
We live in the American tropical wonderland known as Florida. Our fishing and hunting seasons last all year long. As the season for one species ends, there is always something else to catch, or hunt. We can look forward to a great Fall & Winter fishing season. The mangrove, vermilion snapper, red grouper, and amber jacks should provide plenty of action. And for those who enjoy the woods of our state, the Florida wild hog can be hunted 24/7 twelve months out of the year. Florida, as good as it gets!
 
Check out the short action packed video of a very special time of the year, a time when we can keep virtually every offshore fish that swims: (click on the link)




 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report as usual, Bob. Glad you got to go on another trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*To our friends in Northern Florida*

:thumbsup: 
Thank you sir. The people of Pensacola are real sportsmen/women. I am proud to share and call the peoples of Northern Florida friends. Bob


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Bob:

Thanks for posting. I always enjoy your posts. It's good to see you still out there getting after them.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I spent most of the day yesterday editing & getting my pictures & video ready. Today it took many hours to put everything together. I am 72 years old. Nothing comes easy to me anymore. In addition, I just had 5 teeth pulled. I am doing my best to 'stay out there' as long as I can. Sir, it's support from people like you that keeps me going. Thank to you and to the many sportsmen in Pensacola. Your support means more than you will ever know. Bob


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its always a joy to read your reports. I like the fact that you put up lots of pictures, they tell a story themselves.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup: 
Thanks! I try to tell a complete story in pictures. Hopefully my pictures & video makes fellow sportsmen/women feel like they are with me on the boat; I wish they were. Bob


----------

